# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  خاطرة من القلم

## التوبي

*أول موضوع أضعُ في هذا القسم أرجو القبول* 
*لربما الحرفُ يطول.. من قلمي وليس منقول* 
*سطرين حكــا* 
*هُـــو مــا بكــا* 
*ما ظنتي فيهم خطا* 
*هذا يصير عند المزاح* 
*لو دار بين الأصدقا* 
*بهذه الحوادث أكتشف* 
*حتى القلم يعطي العطا* 
*ما كل شيء أعتب عليه* 
*لأن الحياة ما هي فضى* 
*فيها قوانين و سِنــّن* 
*دوم الحياة أخد وعطا* 
*العادة بعــّد لمس العتاب* 
*ترجع علاقات الصفا* 
*أسلوب العتاب كنـــّه مُخيف* 
*أرحل ولا يعود اللقا ؟* 
*هذا الذي صب الدمــّع* 
*من ذا السبب صار البكا* 
*اليوم أقول بكره أعود* 
*كل يوم يكون المُلتقي* 
*هذا القلم شغـله يخط* 
*رصاص وما يحتاج غطا* 
*خرابيش هاوي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-13-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد ..

أخي الكريم التوبي لك حس اادبي جميل جداً دائماً تروق لي كتاباتك
خاطره جميله من قلم ااجمل 
بنتظار فيضك الرائع
دمت ودام نبضك
مودتي~
*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

*بِـــســم ـآلــبــآإْري تـعَــآلــى ـآإْ  ذِكــــرُهـ 

وَبِــآلــصـَـلآإْة ع’ـآـى ـإلـنبــي وآلِ بَــيــتــِه ..


أوَل شـــي .. ألــف ع’ــآفـيــة أخُـــوي  ..

وـاسمـَـــح لِــي أعـلــق ع’ــآـيـــهـــآإْ بعــيِــدًا  عــــن ـإلــمُـجــآمَـــلآإْت وآتـمَـنــى تتـقَبــَــل نَـقــــدِي بِــصَـــــــدرٍ رَحـِـــــــــــب* 

 *أول موضوع أضعُ في هذا القسم أرجو القبول* 
 *لربما الحرفُ يطول.. من قلمي وليس منقول

بِــدآيــةً مُــوفَــقَــــة .. وَلّــكِــن مُمُــكِــن فِيــهــآإْ ســبَــب تَـعــلِيـقِــي ـإلتـــآإْلِــي ..

ـآعـتقِــد كِــنت مِــتخــوُف لأنــهــآإْ ـأول  كِــتــآإْبـَـــة لَـك بِــ ـإلـقِــســِــم
فَــصِــرت تنــقــّــح فِــيــهــآإْ بـِــكِـثـرة لِحــرصــك ع’ـآـى ـإلإجَــآدة ـآلــتــآمَــة
وَلّــكــن ـألـشــِـدة فِــي تـصــيُــدك للأخــطَــــــآإْء .. انـتــجَــت قَــســوَة بإللــحــن وَأوقَــعَتــك بِمــآإْ يُــسـَـمــى ـآإْ
بــ  سَــجَــع ـآلــكُــهــآإْن ..
لآأعـلـم إذأ مــآأدرَكــت ذَلـك أم لآ’إْ
سَـجـَـع ـإلـكُــهــآن .. هـوَ ـإلـتـركِـيـز ـإلـشديــد ع’ـلـى تنــآغـم ـإلـكَــلِــمـآت وَمُـشَــآركَتِــهــآإْ لـِـ ذآت إلــوَزن
بِـحَـيث يُـسـحَـر ـإلـسَــآمِــع ويُــخَــدّر بـإللــحــن ولآإْيَــلـتَـفــت للمــعــنَــى ـآإْ

وهَــذآ إللــي صــآر مِــن 

**سطرين حكــا* 
*هُـــو مــا بكــا

إِلــــى ـإلــنِــهَــآيَــة
إضــطــررت إنِــي أقــرَأهــآإْ مَــرة ثــآنِيـــة لأُدرِك ـإلـــمعـنــَــى

أنَـــآ مُــتــآكــدَة وَقــعــتَ بِــهــآإْ دؤِن قَــصـِــد مـنــك
هــذِه ـإلـظــآهِـرة ..}{ ســجــع ـألــكُــهــآإْن }{..      يَــلـجَــأ لَــهــآإْ
مَـــن عُنـِــــــيَ بــجــذب ـألــجُـمـهُــور رُغــمُ رَكـَــآكـَــة ـألـمعنَــى ـأإْ
وَســبَــق أن قَــرَأت بقـَـآـمـك أَســطُــر مُـبـــدِعــَــة

لآتتَــشَــدّد بِـنَــظـمِــك .. أرخـِـي ـآلـعِـنــآن لِمــشَــآعِرك وَاسـمَــح لــهـآإْ
بِــآلـظُــهــور .. فَــإحــسَــآسـك ـإلـمُــرهَــف جَــدِيـــرٌ بـآلإشـَـــآدة

وَقَـلــمــك رَآئــع بِـــكَ أَنــت

مُــوَفـق أخِــي ـألــتــوبــِــي

وَ إلــى الآمـــــــــــآإْم
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-13-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخوووك

شاعرنا التوبي

 موفق لكل خير :bigsmile:

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يعطيك العافيه*
* موفق ان شاء الله* 
*لكل خير*  .

----------


## التوبي

> * 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد ..
> 
> أخي الكريم التوبي لك حس اادبي جميل جداً دائماً تروق لي كتاباتك
> خاطره جميله من قلم ااجمل 
> بنتظار فيضك الرائع
> دمت ودام نبضك
> مودتي~
> *



*كل الشكر والتقدير لهذا التعقيب

وما يحملهُ من كلمات وثناء

لهذا القلم المتواضع

أختي وردة محمدية كلماتكِ دائماً ثريه

بالتشجيع وأكنُ لها الأحترام

تحياتي*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-18-2011)

----------


## التوبي

> *بِـــســم ـآلــبــآإْري تـعَــآلــى ـآإْ  ذِكــــرُهـ 
> 
> وَبِــآلــصـَـلآإْة ع’ـآـى ـإلـنبــي وآلِ بَــيــتــِه ..
> 
> 
> أوَل شـــي .. ألــف ع’ــآفـيــة أخُـــوي  ..
> 
> وـاسمـَـــح لِــي أعـلــق ع’ــآـيـــهـــآإْ بعــيِــدًا  عــــن ـإلــمُـجــآمَـــلآإْت وآتـمَـنــى تتـقَبــَــل نَـقــــدِي بِــصَـــــــدرٍ رَحـِـــــــــــب* 
> 
> ...




*أختي خربشات الذاكرة

كلي فخر و اعتزاز بأن تحضى خرابيشي

كل هذا الاهتمام من مبدعه وصاحبة ذوق رفيع

أحترم كل ما نُثر هنا من أهتمام 

وأتمنى أن تستحق مشاركتي ذلك

أعيدُ شكري و أمتناني 

*

----------


## التوبي

> يعطيك العافية اخوووك
> 
> شاعرنا التوبي
> 
>  موفق لكل خير





*أختي عفاف

رغم أن قلمي يعتليه الجفاف

أشكر لكِ هذا التعقيبُ الرائع

بما يحملُ من كلمات مُشجعه

كل الشكر والتقدير أبديهِ هنا

تحياتي*

----------


## التوبي

> *يعطيك العافيه*
> * موفق ان شاء الله* 
> *لكل خير*  .




*مرور ظريف

من زهرة الريف

أبدي كل الشكر والتقدير

على هذا المرور و حسن التعبير

تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

^_^

دقت سآعة الإبدآع..

خآطرة خآطرة..جملة جملة..كلمة كلمة..حرف حرف..

لا رجووع إلى الأمــآم إلى الأمــآم...!

وآصل أخي..كلمآتك جدا رآئعة~

----------


## التوبي

> ^_^
> 
> دقت سآعة الإبدآع..
> 
> خآطرة خآطرة..جملة جملة..كلمة كلمة..حرف حرف..
> 
> لا رجووع إلى الأمــآم إلى الأمــآم...!
> 
> وآصل أخي..كلمآتك جدا رآئعة~



*أثراء و إطراء و إغراء

تلالت و إنغمرت صفحتي كما 

طرحت من عب الكلمات

الف شكر لحرفك الراقي

تحياتي*

----------

